# Bloodlines



## tj pit (Sep 24, 2010)

I just bought awesome breeding pair they Re adba reg. But the guys son knew the bloodlines but was in jail. I have the pedigrees how do I find out bloodlines


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

You look at the pedigrees. What're your plans for these pups? Also You should post up some pics!  And welcome to the forum.


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

I just bought awesome breeding pair they Re adba reg. But the guys son knew the bloodlines but was in jail. I have the pedigrees how do I find out bloodlines 


post a pedigree mark out the reg numbers or just use a pedigree builder so we can look at it and try to help. with what you are saying above is they are Razors edge adba registurd. a little consearned that they are adba RE dogs for most old school edge dogs are akc ukc and ones that where adba where single registured ukc. but that does not mater as much I would just be carefull you could have bogus papers.


----------

